
Paul Birch, Bebo founder: “I’ve been consuming [cannabis] since I was 23” - edward
http://www.newstatesman.com/politics/2015/04/paul-birch-bebo-founder-i-ve-been-consuming-cannabis-i-was-23
======
gotofritz
Smokes cannabis -> creates Bebo. Doensn't smoke cannabis -> creates Facebook.

Surely anti-dope campaigners should use this in their posters? Except the only
people who'd know are geek who had the misfortune to work on Bebo projects
(horrible codebase, never quite worked)

